# to paint or not to paint (the background)



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

That is the question...

I'm setting up a 75gal Malawi tank...mbuna most likely. I have black sand and limestone rock. I'm debating just going with a flat black painted background or...? No pics as the tank is still empty on the floor and can't start setup until the background decision is made. Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a recent thread on a similar subject. This member is picking a substrate color. 
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 4&t=303610


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I painted my a flat black and love it. Don't have to worry with water getting splashed between the glass and a backdrop, hides any cords, and just looks good. With my lights it highlights the fish, sand and rocks, and the black makes it look like it goes on forever.

Photo makes it look more blue, but its black and my overflows blend in with it.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

How do you get your rocks to stay like that!? Looks dangerous...


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

carefully balancing weight and flat areas. kinda rock it back and forth and I make sure nothing is going to tip and is stable. I did have to lay that tall one on the left down though, it wasn't as stable as I'd like, so all good now.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

What kind of paint specifically?


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just painted the backside of my 72 gallon tank black with plastidip this last weekend. I absolutely love it. The stuff works great! It takes a lot of light coats but I like the idea that you can just take it off if you want to. I know because I put it on too thick at first and it came right off! It makes the tank look deeper and wider. Just google plasti dip and there is all sorts of info on it. Good luck!


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh I am the member that started the thread that GTZ is referring to above. Take a look at the thread. The picture of his tank is gorgeous!


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Lot of people have been saying simple acrylic paint...got everything I needed tonight but forgot to get the **** tape to make it nice and clean


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the green frog tape. I have used it for tons of painting projects and it really helps keep the paint from leaching underneath the tape. Just my two cents... Happy Painting!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've used Rustoleum Glossy Black and Flat Black. Flat looks a bit grey.

Here's a pic of the paint job on a 75, but with white sand-


IMG_1441 by Adam James K, on Flickr

If using this paint, do so in a well ventilated area. Preferably outside!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been using plasti dip for my tank backings lately, I love the stuff. I got started with it on my car and wanted to find more applications for it. I tried it on a 10g and it worked out nicely, and since I've done two other tanks with it. Black background with bright white LED's is always a great look IMO. Plasti dip will look pretty much the same as acrylic paint.

I've had a new idea though.. I think I'm going to order some navy blue plasti dip and do my background in that on a tank to see how it looks.. maybe if you don't wanna do black try that?


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I've used Rustoleum Glossy Black and Flat Black. Flat looks a bit grey.
> 
> If using this paint, do so in a well ventilated area. Preferably outside!


i did flat black on my tank & it does have a slight grey look to it i think, next time i will do gloss black

but i will never have another tank without a painted background!! makes them look so much better & hides my 2 corner overflows


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Elrato a painted background looks amazing! I will post a picture of my tank soon. I am transferring in my fish today or tomorrow.. Elrato what substrate did you use?


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Iggy, beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't ever paint any tank I thought I might want to switch around some day. Prefer a tank with two fronts. If you have overflows, different story.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Paint scrapes right off...unless you're using spray paint bit still removable.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Started the paint job...missing a small brush for the edging...this is gonna be tricky lol. Bottom is looking good so far. Then to figure out which is front and which is back. Acrylic paint does pretty well and easy to clean.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Did you go spray or just a regular can of paint? Gloss or flat black? I've got a new (to me) 75g acrylic, and after hemming and hawing about the permanence, I realized I would only ever want a black background or a 3D rock background, which would of course cover the paint, so either way I'm covered. I'm setting up to paint it this weekend. Black gloss, foam roller (tiny foam brush for edge work, tape, drop cloth, etc!). Not sure I'll paint the bottom, hadn't considered that. Thoughts on that? Glad it's coming along nicely, any other tips before I get started? I worry about getting a poorly labeled oil based paint that will soften the plastic/acrylic.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I used Orr-Lac dark blue spray lacquer the last time I painted a tank and it turned out beautiful, I'll definitely use it again, it was only $2.50 for a big can at my local automotive paint store.

I don't paint the bottom of the tank- I built my stands so that I can look up and see the bottom of the tank, which is useful.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm telling you guys try plasti dip. It's not permanent and it looks just as good in my opinion. I haven't put my fish in but will post a picture in just a minute. I will be switching out the gravel for black sand this weekend.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's the link.. I just sprayed it on the backside and it can peel right off. I know because I tested it out first. The picture has a little glare from my window sorry!
http://i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag2 ... 9365cc.jpg


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

freude88 said:


> Iggy, beautiful tank by the way!


Thanks! You too!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Buy the cheapest black paint you can find. It all looks great! No mater what you choose, it's all removable from glass.


----------



## craqerjaq (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's mine now...just need to get my fluval filter to stop leaking and then I can actually cycle and get some fish

http://tinypic.com/r/os8gar/8


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

freude88 said:


> Elrato what substrate did you use?


it is the hawaiian black sand/gravel from petco, there is only maybe 50 pounds in my 125 gal tank

i am really happy w/ this substrate so far, i think its big enough to not got blown all around the tank by a powerhead or filter but still small enough it looks like sand, has hints of red & white in it also

i can get a close up pic if you want one


----------



## richraceri (Mar 3, 2013)

Good post, The films have limited life even when you use the special soap stuff. I was worried the mag cleaners would scratch the paint and taking down a 100 gallon tank for access to repaint not something I wanted to face. I am currently using colored vinyl from sewing store and sticky velcro (on tank rim) and sew velcro on vinyl (a 2" long piece every 6") to hold it at top. Downside being it isn't adhered to glass so the clarity isn't perfect. Upside is its cheap, no edge prep required and has a pretty good sheen for not being against the glass and swapping background colors is simple. Tank gets a new look all the time. I use gray, blue, black, dark purple and dark green all the time. Tried orange for Halloween, pink and lime green but cichlids didn't like it. I actually had fish deaths related to light colored backgrounds. Important for the weaker tank members to color down avoid aggression and they like a dark background to color down against. So for me it isn't perfect as the "look" of clarity isn't what you can achieve with paint but it's very good and so cheap, family loves the constantly changing tank look. Fish seem fine stress wise as long as it's dark.


----------

